# Halloween (EMS & Non EMS related)



## mikie (Oct 15, 2008)

Inspired by Epi-Do's thread about his kid's Halloween coustume-in the makings (http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=9510)

What do you plan on being for Halloween...if you're cool enough for it?

EMS Related: Anyone working that night?  Any stories (EMS related) from years past?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 15, 2008)

Im not working, Im volunteering that night with a woman and childrens shelter, and making a ton of treats!

Im going to be a lady bug. I already have the corset top, skirt, stockings and antennae, I just need the wings!


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Oct 15, 2008)

Im probably not going to end up Volunteering on Halloween night, But Goosey Night im definitely going to do. 

Im going Jersey Devil Hunting on Halloween So theres no volunteering time there


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 15, 2008)

mikie said:


> Inspired by Epi-Do's thread about his kid's Halloween coustume-in the makings (http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=9510)
> 
> What do you plan on being for Halloween...if you're cool enough for it?
> 
> EMS Related: Anyone working that night?  Any stories (EMS related) from years past?



My initial foray into EMS began with a Halloween incident. It was in the early 1970's. A friend and I were working for a company that put on the big Seattle radio station haunted houses. We were both certified in CPR. We got to thinking what if someone had a heart attack in the house, would we remember what to do? So we pulled out our little AHA red, white and blue cards and reviewed the procedure together. About 5 hours later, my father had a fatal cardiac arrest.  To this day, having been able to do CPR, in spite of everything I know now about cardiac events and effective CPR etc, I am reassured that at the time, instead of wringing my hands helplessly, waiting for the ambulance to show up, that I was able to do something. 

It may have taken me decades after that event to enter EMS, but it is probably one of the reasons that I continue to do so much community education.


----------



## Sapphyre (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes, I'm working Halloween night.  I've got the stuff to give myself a "nasty forearm laceration" for the event  (don't worry, it'll be quickly removable!).  Newbie, so, no stories yet.


----------



## abriggs (Oct 15, 2008)

LOL! I live in Jersey - where can I go Jersey Devil Huntin???!!!


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 15, 2008)

I am off Halloween.  My husband is also off that night for the first time in 4 years.  I think we are both going to dress up in some sort of Medival garb to take my dragon out and about.  If I can only remember where all of my bodices and petticoats are...


----------



## gillysaurus (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm going as Sarah Palin!

I work at 6a the next morning, so I won't be out late. But I've been practicing my accent and gun toting poses just to make it a fun night :lol:


----------



## el Murpharino (Oct 15, 2008)

I want to be Dr. Rockzo - The Rock and Roll clown!!


----------



## ChargerGirl (Oct 15, 2008)

Im going as a stripper/fire fighter with some shoes i'll probably break my neck with especially since its going to be a big drinking night. my one friend is going to be a dominatrix and my other will be a horse jockey with with horse whipping thing. my boyfriend is going to either be referee hoculi with an axe to his head or a cowboy.


----------



## Hastings (Oct 15, 2008)

I hope to God I'm working on Halloween.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm working a 36 beginning the morning of Halloween

Last year I had this gruesome wreck on halloween.  It was around 3am so it had just BARELY turned halloween.  Had an 18-wheeler run off the interstate, it obliterated his truck (pieces of the big-rig and freight thrown 200 yards).  My truck arrived on scene and the LEO on-scene hadn't located the occupant(s) of the truck.  Me and my partner started searching the wreckage.  I found a leg hanging and yelled at my partner "I'VE GOT A LEG", I pulled some debris away and found the leg was still attached to a body that was hanging by a neck.  Apparently the driver was thrown out against a tree and was immediatly smashed by the cab of the truck.  His head was smashed against the tree, unidentifiable except from the 'drippings' of brain-matter, and it appeared as if he was just dangling by his neck tissue.

He was the sole occupant of the truck


----------



## Jon (Oct 16, 2008)

ChargerGirl said:


> Im going as a stripper/fire fighter with some shoes i'll probably break my neck with especially since its going to be a big drinking night. my one friend is going to be a dominatrix and my other will be a horse jockey with with horse whipping thing. my boyfriend is going to either be referee hoculi with an axe to his head or a cowboy.


Nice.

Do everyone a favor and don't try to be a drunk EMT. That always works out badly. 

I volunteered last year, and probably will again this year - Friday night, college town, Halloween. Should be fun. I had an assault last year where I had 2 drunk firefighters (in full turnout gear) trying to help me... it was pathetic - they couldn't walk straight... no way was I letting them hold C-Spine or try to carry a backboard. PD kindly got them to move along.

By the way - In my college town - when I look at the costumes... females seem to have 3 standard fallback costumes: Slutty angels, slutty devils, and strippers. It makes for an interesting night for us sober folk.


----------



## ChargerGirl (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah its the one time of the year girls can get away dressing like that. the only interfering i plan on doing is yelling sexually harrassing statements to the fire fighters with my friends. we try and one up each other with really hilarious comments towards them for shock value. anyways, they seem to get a laugh haha


----------



## Outbac1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yep working again. I think this is 3 or 4 years in a row. We have been having nice quiet halloweens, so no stories.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 18, 2008)

A group of friends and I were going as Pac-man. I was going to be Clyde (the orange ghost) and my friends were going to be Pac-man, Inky, and Blinky. We were going to have ping pong balls for Pac-man to eat, and us ghosts were going to chase him around. 

However, it seems like my SAR team is going to be put on standby so I'll be working. Police like having us ready for kiddos who go missing.


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Oct 18, 2008)

abriggs said:


> LOL! I live in Jersey - where can I go Jersey Devil Huntin???!!!



Down in the Jersey Pine Barrens in south Jersey. I believe around exit 42 on the GSP, is where Leeds point is located, the place where the Jersey Devil was supposedly born.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 18, 2008)

*As you can see, all I need is lighting.*

...............


----------



## emt19723 (Oct 20, 2008)

<--------------working a 24


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Oct 26, 2008)

<---- working a 16


----------



## kayrules5340 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going trick or treating as a giant mrs. potato head and my bf is going as a giant mr potato head! I know its weird, but at least our neighbors won't recognize us hahaha.


----------



## abriggs (Oct 27, 2008)

TheAfterAffect said:


> Down in the Jersey Pine Barrens in south Jersey. I believe around exit 42 on the GSP, is where Leeds point is located, the place where the Jersey Devil was supposedly born.



Hmmm... actually not far from me... I'm in South(ish) Jersey...


----------



## lizhiniatsos (Oct 27, 2008)

Working a 24 ~ usually a quiet lil' night of it but with it being a Friday as well....well, might be interesting! 

I hope some of you will post photo's of yourselves in your costumes...would be fun to see


----------



## nyfd136 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Are your hands really purple*

Hello all, new here and couldn't resist the Halloween story! I responded to a "possible seizure" a few years ago and when we got there the pt was up and wanted to know if my hands were really purple?? Gotta love them gloves for a Halloween call!


----------



## johnrsemt (Oct 29, 2008)

a couple of years ago my  partner and I wore gorilla masks on the ambo;  got some laughs.

   friends dresses up as a pink elephant and wanders around the bar areas;  gets some interesting looks and comments


----------



## AMPEMT85 (Nov 1, 2008)

I dressed up in my fiance's yellows (wildland gear), donned my red stethoscope and my station blues and was his ff/EMT and he was my trauma patient! hahaha!! I did the makeup for him. It was a bolt coming out of his forehead and I made it look totally real. Bloody and bruised...totally awesome. We got a broken arm sling that we wrapped around his forearm, the unla and radius totally broken and sticking out of the skin, it's kinda icky...I also "bloodied" up my gloves for the picture.

I'll get pics up if any one is interested!


----------

